# wer weiß was diese haufen am teichboden sind



## athi2003 (21. Juli 2016)

hallo

wir haben einen schwimmteich zuhause und bekommen seid ca 2 jahren (teich ist 4 jahre) am teichboden (vereinzelt auch im pflanzbereich) kleine haufen die wie maulwurfshügel wirken.

die haufen sind oben weiss und im inneren schwarz extrem feines material und stinkt !!!

habe ein foto mit einer unterwasserkammera gemach ist jedoch nicht gut zu erkennen !!

nun die frage hat sonst noch jemand so etwas ??
wer oder was macht so etwas ??

mfg thomas


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Juli 2016)

Hast du eine Gesamtansicht des Teiches wäre auch interressant. Saugst du von Zeit zu Zeit das Sediment ab? Ich könnte mir vorstellen das sich die kleinen Hügel durch aufsteigende Faulgase bilden, daher vielleicht auch der Gestank.


----------



## athi2003 (21. Juli 2016)

hallo 

wir saugen den teich einmal im frühjahr ab !!
was könnte man gegen solche faulgase unternehmen ??
es stinkt nur der haufen wenn man ihn heraus nimmt. im wasser selbst ist nichts zu merken !!


----------



## Zacky (21. Juli 2016)

Ich würde auf den ersten Blick meinen, dass sind einfach nur Algen die sich am Grund absetzen, teilweise auflösen und somit wieder einen neuen Grundstock für neue Algen bieten.


----------



## athi2003 (21. Juli 2016)

auf dem foto muss man sagen es wirk alles grün !! in der natur ist jedoch der haufen beinahe weiss !! der rest dazwisch braun grün !! foto wurde in 3m tiefe gemacht !! glaube die kammera ist nicht dafür gemacht !!


----------



## teichinteressent (22. Juli 2016)

Viele Kameras kommen damit nicht klar und geben es zu grün wieder.
Spiele mal etwas mit dem Weißabgleich oder nimm den Automatikmodus der Kamera raus.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Juli 2016)

athi2003 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> die haufen sind oben weiss und im inneren schwarz extrem feines material und stinkt !!!
> 
> ...



eventuell größere Vögel die ins Wasser kötteln

MfG Frank


----------

